

Cultural Bubbles in the Era of Globalization - lacero
http://www.psychologytoday.com/blog/theory-knowledge/201406/cultural-bubbles-in-the-era-globalization

======
jmromer
One man's "cultural bubble" is another's linguistic community.

I'm an American in America, and here in America, in this here linguistic
community, _America_ is shorthand for "the United States of America", and has
a family resemblance with other shorthand forms of the same, such as "the US",
"the States", and "the Greatest Nation in the History of the World."

